# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik kan tevreden terugkijken op het jaar 2010

## Leontien

Een nieuw jaar is weer begonnen enwel 2011. Daarmee sluiten we het jaar 2010 af en kunnen we daarop terublikken. Heb jij een goed gevoel over het afgelopen jaar of heb je veel downs gekend? Er zijn vast ook momenten geweest die in je geheugen gegrift blijven, leuke en minder leuke.

Deel hieronder jouw terugblik op 2010!

----------


## mammalou

Leontien ...ik kan terug blikken op een heel bijzonder jaar ......eeeeen jaar met veel liefde en geluk ...het geeft mij een blij gevoel .....en als alles goed gaat ....gaaaaik over twee maanden ....samen wonen met mijn kanjer ....ik spring in het diepe.......ik ga er voor !!!!!!...maar als je geen sjit in je leven hebt mee gemaakt .....kun je ook geen geluk ervaren ......toch...????...het is zoals het is ....is ...

Wie zichzelf helemaal aanvaardt zoals zij is ......staat heel sterk in het leven .
Liefs ...leve knufff...mammalou

----------


## essie79

Het was voor mij een jaar met vreugd. Na een nieuwe donor te hebben gevonden was ik bij poging 2 zwanger. Met de pogingen van mijn andere donor erbij was het poging nummer 13. De kwaaltjes hebben het wel een aantal weken flink moeilijk gemaakt, met alle traantjes vandien. Ook dit jaar het verdriet dat ik maar niet zwanger kon worden bij mijn vorige donor. De schrik dat mijn vader erg ziek werd en naar het ziekenhuis moest voor het eerst in zijn leven. De vreugd om bij hem te zien dat hij opa wordt. Ik ben precies 10 dagen na zijn 65ste verjaardag uitgerekend. O, wat is hij trots. Mijn moeder die hoopt op een kleinzoon. Zaterdag zullen we het hopelijkw weten. De bezorgdheid om mijn beste vriendin die een postnatale depressie heeft. Mijn liefde en trots voor haar kinderen waar ik onzettend van hou.....Ja, het is een bewogen jaar geweest. Met veel ups en downs. Verdriet maar ook met veel vreugd om de kleine die ik in mij draag....

----------


## sietske763

het is voor mij een fantastisch jaar geweest!
als 2011 ook zo wordt teken ik ervoor

----------


## fc339044

aan leontien,buiten wat rugklachten mag ik van het voorbije jaar zeker niet klagen,als 2011 even goed wordt is het voor mij zeker in orde.groetjes nog.

----------


## janenbea

beste leontien,

201 zeker geen slecht jaar, zeker nu eindelijk de pijnbestrijding serieus gaat worden aangepakt via ruggenmergstimulatie. hoop daarom dat 2011 nog beter wordt nu 17 januari de behandeling gestart wordt.

jan

----------


## dotito

Ook voor mij was het jaar 2010' een super jaar. Is niet een jaar dat ik geen gezondheidsproblemen had, maar tegen het jaar 2009' had ik meer pech. Moest toen geopereerd worden aan mijn tenen, toen ook in de kliniek beland met een anafylactische shock. Nee het jaar 2010' is een heel mooi jaar geweest is ook het jaar waar ik het ja woord heb gegeven, dat was een van de mooiste dagen van mijn leven.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Helaas was 2010 voor mij een bewogen en ellendig jaar in alle opzichten...ik ga er niet over vertellen want dat brengt mij geen vreugde...
Desalniettemin kijk ik reikhalzend uit na een beter/gezonder/ en liefdevoller 2011 voor mij èn mijn familie en vrienden uiteraard!....ach dat kan al gauw na zo'n ellendig jaar toch....
Proost: op alles wat wenselijk is... èn voor iedereen op MediCity  :Big Grin: 

ps: Leontien: Al het goede voor jou en je gezin....Liefs van Elisabeth

----------

